# some pics of my 240



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/anarchy11023/CIMG1672.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/anarchy11023/CIMG1749.jpg
Megan racing tension rods and new control arms
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/anarchy11023/CIMG1774.jpg
Semi clean KA24DE
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/anarchy11023/CIMG1776.jpg
190 thousand miles, time for a rebuild
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/anarchy11023/CIMG1777.jpg
need new middle console 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/anarchy11023/CIMG1778.jpg
Need new dash
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/anarchy11023/CIMG1780.jpg
Dented in oil pan from the previous owner catching air or some shit


And thats all for now, question to everyone tho

Think i should take the oil pan out and dent it back to place or get a new one?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you seriously need to fix the dent asap. it only takes a couple mm's to screw up your oil pickup. ill put this thread where it will get more attention too.
why didnt you post the pics instead of links?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)




----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*yeah*

that dent does need a fixin, im scared its touching my oil pickup.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

go fix it. right now. thats a good way to spin a bearing.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*well*

im scared that im going to crack the oil pan when i dent it back to place.

was thinking of using some wood and a hammer.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*should*

should i just go ahead and get a new one?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'd buy a new one. oil's like the life of your engine, you shouldn't cheap out on the shit.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*yeah*

definantly agree, i rarely ever drive the car so i think its safe for now but i think it caused the timing chain noise from the previous dumbass driver.... doesnt matter though i got the car for free.

Car isnt registered, it's my project i try not to drive the car until i rebuild it, no use in breaking anything.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yea i wouldn't drive it much at all, its a pretty nice sized dent. trust me, waiting and replacing a cheap part is better than a whole engine.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*ha*

definantly agree


----------

